# 네요



## awakeningdawn

"지금 이제 호텔에 들어와서 누웠어요 오늘 바다에 갔다가 고기도 먹고 디즈니랜드도 다녀왔는데 미국에 다시오니 반갑네요? 내일은 또 뭘 할지 기대가되네요."

In this message, how does "네요" express exclamation to something or the realization of something? I'm getting a negative feeling from it, as if the person is saying that (s)he wasn't expecting to be happy when coming to the U.S., but that after having come, (s)he is surprised to find that (s)he is actually happy. And I am also wondering about the placement of the "?". Is a "?" appropriate for this? Also, how does "네요" work with the last sentence? Sorry if I don't make any sense, but I'm kind of confused how "네요" fits in in this context, so an explanation would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Pjdotcom

반갑네요 is 반갑네 +요.
Meaning of 반갑네 is 반갑다. But, it have to use when speaker is elder.
it is also informal.

Ex )alder. 다시 와주니 반갑네.
       me. 저도 반갑습니다.or 반갑네요.


----------



## Kross

awakeningdawn said:


> I'm getting a negative feeling from it, as if the person is saying that (s)he wasn't expecting to be happy when coming to the U.S., but that after having come, (s)he is surprised to find that (s)he is actually happy.


 That's true, but the pattern can also be used when he finds himself much happier about coming back to the U.S. than before. So it doesn't always have to be a negative feeling. 



awakeningdawn said:


> And I am also wondering about the placement of the "?". Is a "?" appropriate for this?


 I am not sure about this. but I wouldn't use the question mark here. I'd go with !, the exclamation mark, instead.



awakeningdawn said:


> Also, how does "네요" work with the last sentence?


 Young people tend to use ~ 네요 ending to make it sound kind of polite and a bit casual. It might be placed in the middle of 높임말 and 반말, I guess. So I have no problem with the choice of ~네요 here.


----------



## Pjdotcom

awakeningdawn said:


> how does "네요" work with the last sentence?



I found about that gramma.
maybe, I seem to use 네요.(-네(7)-2 by naver.com dic.)

-네(7)
어미
(‘이다’의 어간, 용언의 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’, ‘-겠-’ 뒤에 붙어)
1.
하게할 자리에 쓰여, 단순한 서술의 뜻을 나타내는 종결 어미.
It is used in 하게체, it has meaning of simple statement.
it is had to use at end of sentens.
자네 차례네.(it is your turn.)
2.
해할 자리나 혼잣말에 쓰여, 지금 깨달은 일을 서술하는 데 쓰이는 종결 어미. 흔히 감탄의 뜻이 드러난다.
It is used In 해체(해style) or monology, It is used when want to express what I know something right now.
commonly, It has meaning of admiring(act as a interjection).

우리 아이 노래도 잘 부르네!(wow, my son(daughter) is goot at singing!)


----------

